#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-08-15
<nperea> hoola
<nperea> hi
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-08-16
<YADFRA> ME PUEDEN AYUR CON UN DRIVER DE VIDEO PARA UBUNTO OS SEVEN
<YADFRA> PARA UNA MINI LAPTOP INSPIRON MINI 1012
<leogg> YADFRA, pedi soporte en #ubuntu-es
<YADFRA> OK GRACIAS
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-08-17
<Roberto84> Hola
<Roberto84> Necesito info de la historia de Ubuntu Server 11.04
#ubuntu-centroamerica 2011-08-18
<nomada> Roberto84 http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu#Historia_y_proceso_de_desarrollo
